# Math question



## Vin123 (Mar 5, 2012)

I need to build an outdoor counter 15' long with a door big enough to fit a 9 foot umbrella. What is the smallest door needed. 

Inside cabinet Dimensions
20" deep
172" long
32" high

Can I get away with a 30" or 36" door. I'm assuming a 48" door will be fine but its just a guess. 

I'd hate to make a markup cabinet just to test. Anyone have a trick to determining the proper door size?

Thanks


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I must be high, because I don't understand where a door, a countertop, and an umbrella all converge in this question. Are you storing the umbrella inside the base cabinet and trying to figure out how to make it fit through a cabinet door?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds like he needs to know how small of a door (opening) will fit a 9' hypotenuse with a 15' (plenty of) length and a 20" depth and a 32" height, - - now, where'd I put that damn calculator (the one with the angle-of-repose button) again?? :laughing:

.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyway, if nothin' else, - - just draw the dimensions on the floor and grab a 9' stick . . .

.


----------



## jasonsservices (Jan 23, 2012)

Just put the door at the far end of the counter 
or, put hinges on the counter and just lift the whole counter top to store the umbrella.
or just cut the umbrella in half

Or best yet, ignore this advice and wait for someone who actually knows what they are talking about to answer your question.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> I must be high, because I don't understand where a door, a countertop, and an umbrella all converge in this question. Are you storing the umbrella inside the base cabinet and trying to figure out how to make it fit through a cabinet door?


Well, That's two of us....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:laughing:9 foot umbrella in a 48" door :clap:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

jasonsservices said:


> Just put the door at the far end of the counter
> or, put hinges on the counter and just lift the whole counter top to store the umbrella.
> or just cut the umbrella in half
> 
> Or best yet, ignore this advice and wait for someone who actually knows what they are talking about to answer your question.


This is what I would suggest. You can even box in the area it will sit so it doesn't bang stuff around when you pull it out or put it back in.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:blink:..........





B,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> bang when you pull it out or put it back in.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the diameter of the umbrella closed?
A door slightly bigger than that on one of the ends would be the smallest possible door.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

duh
just put a hole on the end of it


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Kent, I honestly spit out a mouthful of ice tea laughing when I read your reply!! :laughing::laughing:

That was too funny


----------



## Sampietro (Apr 14, 2011)

griz said:


> Well, That's two of us....:whistling:laughing:


That makes three I thought I just spent to much time around the formica glue today....:laughing


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

What's the umbrella for?

Does it get hot on the other side of the counter? 

Is shade needed to make it from one side to the other?

You must live near the equator.


I recommend an accordion/roton hinge on the countertop.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A 30" opening would suffice.


----------



## Vin123 (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought I’d save you the whole project description and just ask the real question however it looks like I may have caused more confusion (for some). 

It’s an outdoor kitchen, somewhat of an octagon shape. I obviously don’t have access to the end or I would put the door there. The counter top will be 3” of concrete so it can’t be hinged. This particular leg of the octagon will be 15’ long. 

Good question on the diameter of the umbrella. I checked with the client and she tells me it is no more than 6” at the thickest part. 

Tinstaafl, Dirtywhiteboy, how did you arrive at the 30” and 45” respectfully. Something tells me I’ll need to make a box to test this out. I was just hoping someone had a formula or a fancy trick.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Is the umbrella open or closed?

What color is it?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I just made a scale drawing, using a triangle 1 x 9' to represent the umbrella, and tried various locations/orientations. Looks like you could even get away with 20".


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

These types of things can usually be figured out using a construction calculator. 
A more detailed image of the umbrella could yield a more accurate answer. The thickness of the cabinet frame comes into play too but you would be splitting hairs at that point


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you make a long but narrow door and hinge it on the top?

That way they can just lift the door and place the umbrella in.

Otherwise you probably need to at least mock up an opening and place it 20" deep from a wall and see if you can maneuver it in.


----------



## Vin123 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you indicated it's a 20" deep cabinet...if that is interior measurements, add the depth of the faceframe to your calculations.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I like TLH's suggestion-thinking of a short built in space at the top of the cabinetry similar to the fold down false drawer front at a sink. would be nice not to lose the storage space on the bottom of the cabinet.


----------

